# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  przemieszczony jajnik?

## wu1981

Witam,
po ostatniej wizycie u ginekologa jestem lekko skołowana (chyba dlatego nie dopytałam lekarza na miejscu). Podczas badania na fotelu lekarz naciskał mój brzuch i sprawił mi tym duży ból. Stwierdził, ze to akurat bolec nie powinno i przystąpił do badania wewnątrzpochwowego za pomocą usg. Jak stwierdził po badaniu: mój lewy jajnik zmienił położenie i jest "schowany" za macicą. Podobno już nie "wróci" na swoje miejsce, bo się tam przykleił.
Od jakiegoś czasu (1 rok? 1,5?) podczas miesiączki właśnie ten jajnik boli mnie bardziej. Nic poza tym się nie dzieje. Tylko ten mocniejszy ból.
Chciałabym zapytać czy taka sytuacja w ogóle jest możliwa? Żeby ajjnik sobie przewędrował? I już nie mógl wrócić? Jakie dalsze konsekwencje się z tym wiążą?
Mam 31 lat i 2 dzieci. 
W ostatnim czasie przydarzyła mi się (ale nie jestem pewna, u lekarza nie byłam) infekcja: zapalenie pęcherza (jedna tabletka na ową dolegliwość załatwiła sprawę chyba). Poinformowałam o tym mojego lekarza i stwierdził, że takie przemieszczenie się jajnika mogło nastąpić właśnie z tego powodu.

Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź.
Pozdrawiam, 
Wu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jajnik może się przemieścić ponieważ nie jest do "niczego" przyrośnięty, połączony z jajowodem, taka sytuację należy co jakiś czas kontrolować, szczególnie jeśli daje objawy bólowe

----------


## wu1981

dziękuję  :Smile:

----------


## lauretta1979

witaj.Ja rowniez mialam takie sytuacje że jajniki jakgdyby mi sie chowały lekarze bagatelizowali to a potem okazało się(gdy trafilam do odpowiedniego specjalisty juz po latach!!)że mam zaawansowana endometrioze.

----------

